# Gutters



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

take a look at these pix of what the dealer did to supposedly solve the water problem coming from the original ones above. What do you all think of what he did? supposedly Keystone told him to do it...
It is above the slide.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Actually not a bad idea but I would have liked to see the new gutter lower and closer to the slide. Let us know if it helps.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Interesting idea. Wonder if Keystong did any research or if it was simply a random thought.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Do you have water coming in even when the slide is closed?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Our side slide on the 28BHS has a gutter above it from factory.

Maybe Gilligan forgot to put one on yours???

Steve


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

skippershe said:


> Do you have water coming in even when the slide is closed?


water hadn't started coming in yet, but it was a matter of time because the upper gutter wasn't doing much. Anyone besides Hunter70 have a factory installed gutter above the slide?
Rick was mostly upset with how tacky of a job they did...


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

My 07 had one from the factory also. You said something about the upper gutter, mine doesn't have an upper gutter, just the one a few inches over the slide. From the pix the gutter install it looks OK to me, it looks about as good as mine does.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

FraTra said:


> My 07 had one from the factory also. You said something about the upper gutter, mine doesn't have an upper gutter, just the one a few inches over the slide. From the pix the gutter install it looks OK to me, it looks about as good as mine does.


Mine does not have the short gutter just above the slide but all the trailers have a roof edge (upper) gutter that drains at the corners.


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

My '03 27rbs came with a gutter over the slide also.
Bob


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Do you have water coming in even when the slide is closed?


No gutter on ours. Not sure I need it...seems like everything is fine and we do get enough rain to really test it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just the full length gutter on ours. Not sure what that second one is going to do.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

Only the long gutter---no special gutter over the slide---Go Gilligan!


----------



## briggsman1 (Jan 2, 2007)

FraTra said:


> My 07 had one from the factory also. You said something about the upper gutter, mine doesn't have an upper gutter, just the one a few inches over the slide. From the pix the gutter install it looks OK to me, it looks about as good as mine does.


 I have the 07 25rss model and don't have the gutter over the slide , is there supposed to be one


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Only the long gutter on ours.


----------



## hiker128 (Sep 1, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Our side slide on the 28BHS has a gutter above it from factory.
> 
> Maybe Gilligan forgot to put one on yours???
> 
> Steve


I'm with Steve, our 2005 28BHS has a factory installed gutter above the slide also. It may not be doing much but if it keeps just one drop of water out, I'm happy as a kid at Christmas!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

huntr70 said:


> Our side slide on the 28BHS has a gutter above it from factory.
> 
> Maybe Gilligan forgot to put one on yours???
> 
> Steve


Yeah we have gutters & they were also factory installed.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

well , it looks as if there was a reason for the second gutters to start being added on some peoples tt. I guess we will have to wait and see how it works. With only 6" annual rain here, we may wait quite awhile! 
On the other had, we are trying like crazy to find a Memorial Day opening somwhere with Crismon4 that we can go and if we are successful, then we'll get to try it out cuz if will rain on Memorial weekend for sure....(past experience)


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We had a slide awning installed on ours... 
That looks like it would help though.

MaeJae


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

huntr70 said:


> Our side slide on the 28BHS has a gutter above it from factory.
> Maybe Gilligan forgot to put one on yours???
> 
> Steve


Our 2004 28BHS has the extra gutter over the slide too.


----------

